# Piraat Bier Recipe



## losp (10/11/09)

Hi Guys,
I am just wondering if anyone has had any success brewing a clone of this?
I have searched the net a few times for a recipe for this, there are a few conflicting recipes around and I was therefore wanting to hear from someone who had success doing one!
Anyone? Bueller?

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## bcp (10/11/09)

I'm with you on that. Piraat is a simply brilliant beer - i've yet to taste a drop i prefer.


----------



## losp (11/11/09)

bump. No pirates here?


----------



## brettprevans (11/11/09)

well asking 100 differant brewers will get you quite a few differant answers. plenty of info on google. but if your after a clone killer for it on AHB there doesnt seem to be one.

personaly ive never tried it so i coudnt even begin to give you any info on it.


----------



## fcmcg (11/11/09)

I did a google search and found a book that has a recipe...

"Clone Brews" by Tess and Mark Szamatulski...

I did have this book , but i'm buggered if i can find it ...SWMBO has hidden it in her betty housewife phase....
I bought it at G&G , if that helps ?

Cheers
Ferg


----------



## sinkas (11/11/09)

There is a guy on the Brewing network forums, BRichards who, it is claimed, has a good clone recipe, I have tried to get it out of him, but he is not brewing much these days and cant be arsed typing it out, the recipes in clone-brews are not really worth following

you could try harass him again.


----------



## losp (11/11/09)

sinkas said:


> There is a guy on the Brewing network forums, BRichards who, it is claimed, has a good clone recipe, I have tried to get it out of him, but he is not brewing much these days and cant be arsed typing it out, the recipes in clone-brews are not really worth following
> 
> you could try harass him again.



By the look of your avatar it seems like you would be interested too!
As I mentioned in my first post. I have came across a few recipes on the net, but as I said they seem to conflict each other a little so I am interested in finding someone who has done it with success (or close to). I have seen people harassing that BRichards guy without success as well.


----------



## Swinging Beef (11/11/09)

Man, this is one of my favorite beers, and I havent been able to find anything either.

So, while, I cant exactly give you any clone recipie, but Ive been heading towards getting a pirat style brew on the go.
Im in version one at the moment, and version two will be brewed in January.

What ideas do you have so far?

What Ive been doing is brewing a HG trippel style, using the Canuk Belgian strain of yeast getting it down from 1080 to 1015, then throwing in some brett dreggs for extra sourness/bitterness, which has helped bring the FG down to 1005.
When I taste Pirat, I think of like a cross between Chimay White and Orval, so thats my current plan.

Id be more than keen to colaborate and get a clone in the making.


----------



## Supra-Jim (11/11/09)

Start pestering Jamil and BN to do a Can You Brew It show on the beer.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fents (11/11/09)

or write into the "clones" section of BYO magazine and see if they can solve it.


----------



## sinkas (11/11/09)

I suspect it might be atleast 50% munich 1, and I dont think there is any evidence of brewtt in there, bittered to about maybe 40IBU with saaz, 

I have never been able to get the dregs of a bottle to reculture either.


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/11/09)

Piraat Ale IPA


Is that the beer your after, I have the Clone brews book and will post up the recipe if it's the right one.
It's a big recipe so I don't want to do all that typing if it's the wrong one.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Adamt (11/11/09)

I've seen two beers that have been referred to as "Piraat/Pirate"...

One that actually says Piraat on it, and the one in sinkas' avatar, which is "Biere du Boucanier".


----------



## losp (11/11/09)

As far as I know they are both made by the same brewery. But are slightly different beers, both are strong Belgians but the buccaneer is a blond.


----------



## losp (11/11/09)

Swinging Beef said:


> Man, this is one of my favorite beers, and I havent been able to find anything either.
> 
> So, while, I cant exactly give you any clone recipie, but Ive been heading towards getting a pirat style brew on the go.
> Im in version one at the moment, and version two will be brewed in January.
> ...




I found this recipe on another forum:



> 17 Lb's Belgian Pilsner malt, 1/2 lb. crystal 20 L., 4 oz. Cara-Vienna, 4 oz. Aromatic. 1 Lb. Belgian light candi sugar, 1 oz. Brewers Gold @ 5 AAU (60 min), 1 oz. Styrian Golding with 1/2 tsp.Crushed Coriander(15 min.) 1/2 oz. Styrian Golding with 1/2 tsp.Crushed Coriander @ 1 tsp Sweet orange peel (10 min), White Labs WLP500 Trappist Yeast, Prime with 1-1/4 Cup wheat DME.
> 
> Best mashed @ 152 Degrees for appoxx. 90 min. Depending on your efficiency you should have a 10/10-1/2 Alcolhol


.

It seems quite similar to the one on They are both simlar, except the first has a few more "specialty" ingredients i guess....

There are other recipes around but i have a feeling that these ones could be close...
I have just started AG home brewing, so others will have a better idea of what ingredietns would be close so other recipes found:
4 here
And Here


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/11/09)

losp said:


> I found this recipe on another forum:
> 
> .
> 
> ...



Well for what it's worth here's the one from Clone Brews

Recipe: Piraat Ale IPA
Style: Belgian Tripel
TYPE: All Grain
--------------------------
Batch Size: 18.00 L 
Boil Size: 24.19 L
Estimated OG: 1.107 SG
Estimated Color: 14.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.70 kg Pilsner Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.Grain 88.00 % 
0.23 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (39.4 EBC) Grain 2.63 % 
0.11 kg Aromatic Malt (51.2 EBC) Grain 1.26 % 
0.11 kg Caravienne Malt (43.3 EBC) Grain 1.26 % 
20.00 gm Brewer's Gold [8.00 %] (90 min) Hops 16.7 IBU 
28.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
0.50 tsp Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.60 kg Candi Sugar, Clear (1.0 EBC) Sugar 6.86 % 
1 Pkgs Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 8.15 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash in Add 28.52 L of water at 70.4 C 65.0 C 
10 min Step Heat to 76.0 C over 20 min 76.0 C


----------



## bcp (29/12/09)

Interesting discussion on this site, including some specs run on a bottle of Piraat by someone who works in a brewery lab.
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f12/piraat-specs-141573/

Heres the numbers for Piraat:

IBUs: 30.35
Color: 7.56
pH 4.22
OG:18.94 (1.076)
FG:1.37! (1.0055)
Kcal:253
ABV:9.71
RDF:92%

And also that the brewery uses different yeasts for fermentation and 'refermentation'.


----------



## MHB (29/12/09)

The two (Piraat and Beer du Buccaneer) are from totally different Breweries

Piraat made by Van Steenberge is available in two versions 9 and 10.5% ABV (info here).
View attachment 34224



Beer du Buccaneer made by Icobes is available in 5 varieties (info here). I'm a big fan of these beers there is some great technical data on the website for each of the five, including the type of Malt and Hops as well as loads of info to help the budding cloner.
View attachment 34223

MHB

If you ever want anything from me, I take bribes payable in Beer du Buccaneer

M


----------



## sinkas (29/12/09)

I think you will find they are all brewed by van steenberg

does anyone know which of the piraat the specs were for?


----------



## sinkas (29/12/09)

Ouch, 

I think the 9% one was for the dutch market for some reason, but is seen here in WA from time to time


----------

